# Selling several items



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Moving sale


My wife and I are relocating to another city and as difficult as it is, I need to sell all of my things prior to moving at the end of the month. 


1. 75 gallon aquarium with stand - 75 dollars (it is dirty and needs some cleaning but there are no cracks or leaks. There is a black background that can be removed.


2. 48" 4x54W Sunlight Supply Tek Light High Output Fluorescent Lighting Fixture (bulbs included but likely need new bulbs) - 150.00 


3. Two Eheim 2217 Filters with biofilter media (if interested), two sets of double tap quick release valves (both intake and outtake), and filter media - 200.00 dollars o.b.o for both (will also throw in a new ceramic shaft that has not been used). 


4. Hydor inline heater (200W) - $20 

5. Driftwood piece (needs some cleaning but does not leak tannins) - 30 dollars obo 

6. 50 lb back of Soil Master select that can be used as substrate - never been used before. 20 dollars

7. 20lb CO2 tank with Rex Grigg regulator - 100 dollars

8. Miscellaneous aquarium stuff - too much to list but includes water tests, hydor koralia, filter media, food, water booster and other plant supplements, etc. price is negotiable.


If you want pics, just pm or email me. Thanks.

P.S. I am located in north Fort Worth in the Keller area


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

where are you located?
and is the soil master still available?


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

PM sent



jasonmemo said:


> where are you located?
> and is the soil master still available?


----------

